# Free Morel Mushrooms



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Free MOREL Mushrooms! 
The morels and other mushrooms that grow in Michigan are free for the picking! You just need to know when and where to find them. And positively identifying the SAFE mushrooms is a must. 
Learn how the right way by an expert. 
On April 14th at 1pm the Ubly Fox Hunters Club is hosting Phil Tedeshi the President of the Michigan Mushroom hunters Club. He will guide you through the correct identification of Morel Mushrooms and other spring emerging mushrooms, as well as habitat identification and preporation of your finds. Phil is an avid mushroom hunter with a huge list of credentials and accomplishments. He is experienced in not only mushroom Identification and hunting, but also other wild edible plants. He leads talks with several clubs and organizations as well as Bass Pro & REI. He also leads several forays a year with the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club. (MMHC)
If you love the outdoors and want to experience nature from a new perspective, register for this seminar. 
Cost is only $5.00 per person and $10 per family ( parents & kids)
Contact Dale to Register now 989-551-9031 or [email protected]


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

chopperloui said:


> Free MOREL Mushrooms!
> The morels and other mushrooms that grow in Michigan are free for the picking! You just need to know when and where to find them. And positively identifying the SAFE mushrooms is a must.
> Learn how the right way by an expert.
> On April 14th at 1pm the Ubly Fox Hunters Club is hosting Phil Tedeshi the President of the Michigan Mushroom hunters Club. He will guide you through the correct identification of Morel Mushrooms and other spring emerging mushrooms, as well as habitat identification and preporation of your finds. Phil is an avid mushroom hunter with a huge list of credentials and accomplishments. He is experienced in not only mushroom Identification and hunting, but also other wild edible plants. He leads talks with several clubs and organizations as well as Bass Pro & REI. He also leads several forays a year with the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club. (MMHC)
> ...


Phil is good. He led a moral hunt last year that a friend and me went on. He took a few minutes to show us the trees we needed to identify, then pointed in the right direction to start our hunt. We came back to the parking lot with quite a few blacks and half free. It was a great time spent in the woods.


----------



## mitchdog_711 (May 3, 2008)

the more and more people we keep showing the less and less for us. state lands are so picked thru down here now and days its not even funny
the fact people give away tehre best secrets to everyone is just plane stupid.
so when you phil come too your favorite spot and wonder why its picked thru its because your sir educated all those locals on how to pick them.
it's not a secret anymore but for the love of god quit teachin people let them learn on there own like i did and most did
mitch


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

And it's free.....for $5


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> And it's free.....for $5


No such thing as FREE morels, has any of the die hard hunters ever tried to figure out gas expences for shroom hunting, if they/we/I did we wouldent be hunting them!

BD


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> No such thing as FREE morels, has any of the die hard hunters ever tried to figure out gas expences for shroom hunting, if they/we/I did we wouldent be hunting them!
> 
> BD


I don't have any expenses. All I have to do is walk out my back door:lol: I guess I had better change that a bit. I was told to come over to one of the neighbors and pick them thing out her orchard. Last year her husband told me she mowed off 101 in one mowing. I cannot wait, only if this snow would leave


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

mitchdog_711 said:


> the more and more people we keep showing the less and less for us. state lands are so picked thru down here now and days its not even funny
> the fact people give away tehre best secrets to everyone is just plane stupid.
> so when you phil come too your favorite spot and wonder why its picked thru its because your sir educated all those locals on how to pick them.
> it's not a secret anymore but for the love of god quit teachin people let them learn on there own like i did and most did
> mitch


I just now found this post, so it's too late for me to take advantage of the seminar, but I would have liked to. I've never eaten a morel, let alone hunted them. But with the possibility that a newcomer could wind up with a poisonous look-alike, the idea of having someone knowledgable help out would make the search safer for the neophyte. 

I'm sure he's not giving away any secret hotspots so I would still have to find my own honey holes. The seminar would hopefully protect me from poisoning myself. 

Forgive me if I sound contentious here. It is not my intent, but hunting morels would be like hunting anything else. No one hunter has a right to the mushrooms on public land, although private land would certainly be protected.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> No such thing as FREE morels, has any of the die hard hunters ever tried to figure out gas expences for shroom hunting, if they/we/I did we wouldent be hunting them!
> 
> BD


First of all I pick, not hunt morels...  

Second, like anything else, there are expenses for an activity. The day that I start to worry about how much something I like to do costs, is the day I hope to die.....

Third, yeah I have calculated the cost per morel before with gas-lodging-misc. costs figured in. It isn't going to stop me.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Ggb said:


> I just now found this post, so it's too late for me to take advantage of the seminar, but I would have liked to. I've never eaten a morel, let alone hunted them. But with the possibility that a newcomer could wind up with a poisonous look-alike, the idea of having someone knowledgable help out would make the search safer for the neophyte.
> 
> I'm sure he's not giving away any secret hotspots so I would still have to find my own honey holes. The seminar would hopefully protect me from poisoning myself.
> 
> Forgive me if I sound contentious here. It is not my intent, but hunting morels would be like hunting anything else. No one hunter has a right to the mushrooms on public land, although private land would certainly be protected.


There is always one in the crowd who fails to understand that everyone was new at one time, and sharing usually pays you back in spades. The only way to find and learn, is usually with an experienced mushroomer. No one wants to hear about anyone getting sick because they ate the wrong one's. 
There are more shrooms than we can handle, it sucks when your spot get's picked, but that's half the fun, finding new ones. Heck one of my best spots was paved with a parking lot. Darn near cried, but I have 10 other spots I check and one or two almost always produce. Happy hunting.


----------



## Jiggin Eagle (Jan 28, 2011)

Greenbush future said:


> There is always one in the crowd who fails to understand that everyone was new at one time, and sharing usually pays you back in spades. The only way to find and learn, is usually with an experienced mushroomer. No one wants to hear about anyone getting sick because they ate the wrong one's.
> There are more shrooms than we can handle, it sucks when your spot get's picked, but that's half the fun, finding new ones. Heck one of my best spots was paved with a parking lot. Darn near cried, but I have 10 other spots I check and one or two almost always produce. Happy hunting.


:help:i do agree 100%


----------



## Jiggin Eagle (Jan 28, 2011)

Oldgrandman said:


> First of all I pick, not hunt morels...
> 
> Second, like anything else, there are expenses for an activity. The day that I start to worry about how much something I like to do costs, is the day I hope to die.....
> 
> Third, yeah I have calculated the cost per morel before with gas-lodging-misc. costs figured in. It isn't going to stop me.


 i agree i dont worry about cost when something i love doing to me its about being in the woods with famly & friends i drive up to charlevoix almost week end in may and dont what the gas price is then the beer bill


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> First of all I pick, not hunt morels...
> 
> QUOTE]
> Ha ha ha Ok but you can only pick what you have hunted down so Im not gonna argue no more on that mycilin subject!
> ...


----------

